

Show HN: nativeCSS launches iOS apps styling with CSS - peternash
http://nativecss.com

======
killahpriest
I just tried out NUI this weekend
(<https://github.com/createch/bullrunnerapp>), and ended up abandoning halfway
through. My code became worse because of it. Some of the style code is in the
ViewController, some of it is in the NSS file. Going to have to test
nativeCSS.

Looks like this could be better than NUI. Unlike NUI:

\- You can have multiple selectors, like in normal CSS

\- More css-like names, border-radius (rather than border-width as NUI calls
it)

\- Shorthand properties border: 1px solid #fff;

\- Shorthand color codes: #fff

    
    
        textview,textfield{
           border-radius:0px;
           background-color:#fff; 
           padding:5px;
           border:1px solid darkgrey;
           margin:auto;
           width:90%;
        }
    

Also, $10/app is much better than Pixate's $199 license.

<https://github.com/tombenner/nui> <http://www.pixate.com/>

------
peternash
There's a video here: <http://youtu.be/SgdFxiY5nvg>

And a sample app you can play with here:
<http://nativecss.com/docs/tutorials/intro/ios>

~~~
jakejake
It would be really great to see an actual running example so we could look at
it on our device. (edit - like the pixate playground app on the store - for
those of us who are too lazy to set up a new project just to give it a quick
look!)

~~~
peternash
Yeah download this:

<http://nativecss.com/assets/samples/ios/Login%20Demo.zip>

Or, there's a version in the app store:

[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/clearer/id592386667?mt=8&...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/clearer/id592386667?mt=8&ign-
mpt=uo%3D2)

Which is styled with this CSS:
<https://dl.dropbox.com/s/h5cr55q2f14x1fa/styles.css?dl=1>

Cheers

------
rimantas
Website does not give me any reason why would I prefer this to iOS appearance
proxy. Is there any?

~~~
peternash
iOS appearance proxy is good at setting a few styles on standard apple
components. But CSS is more powerful, easily shared and cross platform then
iOS code!

------
sycren
Sweet! Is there going to be an Android version?

~~~
mfkp
Looks like there already is: <http://nativecss.com/get-started/setup-android>

~~~
peternash
The Android version is in private beta, shoot me your email and I'll email you
when it's ready. I've got a release planned for Valentine's day!

------
superiosdev
Doubt how good it is compared to Pixate which has fabulous Playground demo app
in AppStore.

~~~
peternash
Well a bit of healthy competition would be good for both of us!

------
United857
Is this something like PhoneGap to mix HTML/JS and native code?

~~~
peternash
So phonegap uses CSS to style, but JS as code.

My vision is CSS is great to style, but using standard native components will
always be quicker than JS libraries like Phonegap and the sort.

------
dododo
perhaps you'd like to use -nativecss as the prefix rather than -ios? you'd
hope styles would be portable across platforms?

~~~
peternash
Good point, my reasoning was that I kept getting confused between -ncss,
-nativecss, -nc, so I kept it -ios and -android.

